# Remote Start



## some_goat (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone on here now if it is possible to do the factory install of a remote start when the Car is purchased without it . Reason I ask is that it would be a nice addition to my wifes car even though we didnt buy the package that includes it . Such as later this month we are going to get the factory fog lights installed due to them being considered accessories . If we would have bought them with the car it would have been around 150 more compared to getting them put on later . 
And so I am wondering if it is possible to do the same with the remote start . I would like to use the same key fob instead of going after market . Also didnt make much sense to me having only the one seat being power .


----------



## geoff4x4 (Mar 8, 2011)

let me know if you get any where with that was wondering too


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

The addition of Remote Start by the dealer was possible on the Chevy Malibu LS, so one would assume you could add it to the Cruze LS. Cost was less than $300.00.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the *Malibu* was designed in* USA*, the *Cruze* was designed in *Korea*.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Any update on this? I'd love to get the remote start added to my car without using a third party solution.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> Any update on this? I'd love to get the remote start added to my car without using a third party solution.


 
Try calling your local dealer, sales should know the answer.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah. I'll ask them when I go and get my license plates (finally)


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

No you cannot, the malibu it was optional because *GMAccessories* makes it, but they do not make one for the cruze.


If you're in the detroit area I will install one for you


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i really wanted the remote start to bad the dealer wont install one


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, my dealer has said they cannot do this for me, it has to come from the factory. I'm not anywhere near Detroit, but I don't want a third party option. If I can't have it integrated into an original keyfob or accessed via Onstar, I don't want it. I don't like 3rd party wiring solutions, they always screw with something. Besides, the last thing I need is _another_ fob on my keychain.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

never install an aftermarket remote starter. it can cause nothing but problems and could void warranty.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

adding an aftermarket remote start voids warranty? wow i never knew that haha thats crazy...they should atleast thrown in the remote starter for the ECO or even the 2LT. It came with my LTZ but more options should be allowed on lower models i think. 




72buickgs said:


> never install an aftermarket remote starter. it can cause nothing but problems and could void warranty.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> *adding an aftermarket remote start voids warranty? wow i never knew that haha thats crazy*...they should atleast thrown in the remote starter for the ECO or even the 2LT. It came with my LTZ but more options should be allowed on lower models i think.


really it is up to the dealer discression. 
most wont void the warranty just because of the remote start. now if the car smokes the interior harness because the dudr that did it t tapped and shorted out against something, they may say its not covered due to the remote install. 

**** i have seen ford dealers warranty parts with bigger blowers on the shelbys. and mitsu dealers void your warranty because the rep saw you drag racing at the track.


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> really it is up to the dealer discression.
> most wont void the warranty just because of the remote start. now if the car smokes the interior harness because the dudr that did it t tapped and shorted out against something, they may say its not covered due to the remote install.
> 
> i have seen ford dealers warranty parts with bigger blowers on the shelbys. and mitsu dealers void your warranty because the rep saw you drag racing at the track.


 
edit......i guess i tested the profanity filter. i used the h word hahaa.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

oh wow i never knew that, never thought a remote starter would void a warranty lol, im thinking of kissing my powertrain warranty goodbye and Trifecta Tuning my Cruze. I already have the Injen intake on the way and was told by other viewers they would work excellent together.....really really thinking about it


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

My dealership warranties my engine/powertrain for the life of my vehicle as long as I bring it to them to service. Since I keep my cars for usually 10+ years, I wont't run the risk of voiding anything.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> My dealership *warranties my engine/powertrain for the life of my vehicle* as long as I bring it to them to service. Since I keep my cars for usually 10+ years, I wont't run the risk of voiding anything.


...how long has that dealership been in business? That's a great deal, as long as they continue to honor that commitment to you and your car. Do they also sell foreign cars?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

All 3 my cars have installed aftermarket remote starters. One has automatic transmission, the other two have MT. Regarding the warranty, to avoid any issue, I put my Cruze in valet mode before visiting the dealer. Without the remote control (one small separate button), they don’t have a clue my car has a starter. However, read this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/17-off-topic-discussion/1524-ftc-validates-right-install-aftermarket-parts.html 
Regarding who can install this, if you are close enough to Indiana, read this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/1070-eco-mt-remote-starter.html 
Good luck!


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

Announced as the Chevrolet YGM1 concept car at the Tokyo Motor Show in 1999, the original Cruze was derived from the subcompact Suzuki Ignis (known as the Suzuki Swift in Japan).[1][2] The development of the Cruze departed from the original five-door hatchback Suzuki as a sport utility vehicle (SUV), using either the front- or all-wheel drive layout.[3][4] Despite the Chevrolet branding, the YGM1, like the production car, was the work of GM's Australian arm, Holden.[5][6] Along with the styling, Holden also executed most of the engineering work and were responsible for devising the "Cruze" nameplate.[1]

Funny that's not what I am reading here....


----------



## Lettersize (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought my cruze. 
My onstar app doesnt have an option for remote start. Does that mean I dont have remote start on my Cruze? 

Remote lock and un-lock as well as horn and lights is there and works.
ANY thoughts on this?


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Aftermarket remote start systems are notorious for causing problems with the factory theft deterrant system. They have to "fool" the theft deterrant system for them to work at all. When they start to malfunction it will often leave you stranded with a car that won't start at all. If your car won't start due to a security problem, and you get it towed to the dealer with an aftermarket remote start installed, expect to have to pay for the repair. Too many installers butcher the wiring, if you're going to do it make sure the guy is good and will stand behind his work when your car won't start.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Lettersize said:


> I just bought my cruze.
> My onstar app doesnt have an option for remote start. Does that mean I dont have remote start on my Cruze?



Does your key fob have the remote start?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> Aftermarket remote start systems are notorious for causing problems with the factory theft deterrant system. They have to "fool" the theft deterrant system for them to work at all. When they start to malfunction it will often leave you stranded with a car that won't start at all. If your car won't start due to a security problem, and you get it towed to the dealer with an aftermarket remote start installed, expect to have to pay for the repair. Too many installers butcher the wiring, if you're going to do it make sure the guy is good and will stand behind his work when your car won't start.


If you are installing them by professionals you will not have any issues. I have remote starters for many years on my cars (most of them MT). The “fool” part is history, the new remotes are smart, just have installed one on my 2012 ECO MT and it does all by itself, no additional key fob hidden into the car, no other bypasses. I was impressed. On my other old car with AT I have installed the starter myself 4 years ago, no issue at all, but it is true, I had to bypass the doors.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

There is no way for an aftermarket remote start system to work if it does not "fool" the factory security system, it is designed to prevent the engine from starting from anything other than an approved key/fob. To get around this they usually bypass the factory system that detects the key/fob and install their own module that replicates the signal. I have personally removed hundreds of systems installed by "professional" installers after they left the vehicle stranded with theft deterrent problems. IMHO these systems are more trouble than they're worth.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> There is no way for an aftermarket remote start system to work if it does not "fool" the factory security system, it is designed to prevent the engine from starting from anything other than an approved key/fob. To get around this they usually bypass the factory system that detects the key/fob and install their own module that replicates the signal. I have personally removed hundreds of systems installed by "professional" installers after they left the vehicle stranded with theft deterrent problems. IMHO these systems are more trouble than they're worth.


We've removed many in our shop as well. Aftermarket starters are not worth the effort. 

I'm really surprised the dealer cannot add in the remote start. It can't be much more than a new keyfob and a BCM reprogramming.


----------



## aec618 (Dec 18, 2011)

I asked my dealer about this a few months back and they told me they'd look it up and see--the service advisor said some cars can get this done, some can't and they check by VIN. A few days later she called me back to say that my Cruze was not one that could have remote start added. I wish it had come with--I got the RS package, you'd think it would.


----------



## chevygirl21 (Nov 2, 2012)

my 2012 eco manual couldnt come with the option of a car starter so i just recently got an aftermarket one installed  so it can be done


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I got remote start with mine. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes you can go to mypushcart.com they sell the remote starter for the Cruze and I use my factory key.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Tmiller39 said:


> Yes you can go to mypushcart.com they sell the remote starter for the Cruze and I use my factory key.


Those are aftermarket units with a bypass system that allows you to use your factory fobs.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

I know this thread is old, but I just now saw it and my god SO MUCH misinformation in here.

So for anyone reading this now I'll clear a few things up. If you have a remote start system professionally installed, it will NOT void your warranty. Keep your paperwork from the install to show that it was a professional install and not a backyard hack job, and they cannot void your warranty. If they try to, they are breaking the law. 

Second, a professionally installed, name brand remote start like viper or compustar, will work for the lifetime of the vehicle. A 20 dollar eBay special that was hacked into your car by your neighbor Jim for a case of beer will give you nothing but problems. Also, having the ability to control the system from your phone (just like the onstar app) and the ability of the system to be able to "talk" to the remote in real time makes it much more functional than the factory system with a much farther range. 

Third, they won't just randomly leave you sitting. They tie in to your vehicles electrical system and if there is a problem, the remote start may not work, but you can still put your key in the ignition and start it. The only time a remote start may prevent you from starting your vehicle is if you opt to have the "starter kill" function wired in. Basically this makes it so that if the alarm is going off, there is physically no connection between your ignition switch and your starter. The remote start system controls this with a relay. Theoretically if the relay fails, you may not be able to start the car even with the key. I've never seen this happen in all of my years doing installs. Those relays are rated for literally millions of cycles. If you are worried about it, don't use the starter kill function and you will always be able to start the car with your key. 

Any reputable shop will provide a lifetime warranty on their work. If you have a problem, why would you take it to the dealer? Of course they will charge you. They didn't make or install the system. Take it to the guys that did the install and they will fix it for you. The dealer is clueless about this kind of stuff and that's why they will charge you astronomical rates because they honestly don't know what they are doing with it. 

Sorry about the long post 5 years after this was discussed, but I couldn't let all those rumors just keep flying without putting them to rest. At least people that read this thread from now on will have some real information.


----------



## Sneakycyber (Oct 26, 2015)

I totally agree with justin13703, I know this thread is old but It should have proper updated information. Remote starter bypass systems have come a long way since the old resistor bypass on GM Passlock 1 and 2. In those systems a dramatic change in temperature could change the resistance value in the resistor. If the system was not installed correctly and the bypass was not connected through a relay it would cause the ignition system to be disabled. New style bypass systems are computerized and connected directly to the body control module. They do not rely on the old mechanical Bosch relay that can wear out. In the event the system fails it will not interfere with the ignition system preventing the vehicle from starting. The system needs to be installed correctly by a licensed installer otherwise it can void your factory warranty. A system should NEVER be installed using scotch loc’s or T-Tap connectors. All connections should be soldered and thoroughly tested before connecting.


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

Just wanted to add to this I spoke with a mechanic and a parts dealer and to add remote start on a 2016 limited LT its just a new key fob and a code to reprogram the car to enable the remote start. See email below

Part number:84000325[FONT=&quot]* 

"
*[/FONT]Hi Jay,
Thanks for your inquiry. The remote start kit includes new key/fobs and a programming code that allows the installing technician access to the updated programming from GM to make it work. So yes, it's just new fobs, no other parts are required, just programming by a local GM dealer. Also, the OnStar remote link should work with this kit, although it can take up to 10 days for GM to notify OnStar that your vehicle is now equipped with remote start. If you can provide us with the VIN number of your Cruze we can confirm that. Hopefully we've answered your questions and if you have any more please don't hesitate to contact us. Sincerely,
--
The GMCanadaParts.ca Team"


----------



## Mannie (Jul 30, 2019)

fubar121 said:


> Just wanted to add to this I spoke with a mechanic and a parts dealer and to add remote start on a 2016 limited LT its just a new key fob and a code to reprogram the car to enable the remote start. See email below
> 
> Part number:84000325[FONT=&quot]*
> 
> ...


Vin number 1G1PC5SB5E7318317
Really want remote start on my 2014 cruze RS


----------

